# Personal Chef Guide - denise Vivaldo



## peixeescorpiao (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello, searching for a good guide for an aspirant for Personal Chef I found an option that may be nice:

*How to Start a Home-Based Personal Chef Business (Home-Based Business Series) by Denise Vivaldo*

Does anybody have ever read it ? Do you have a better option ?

Thanks,

Escorpião/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup, call and talk with Candy Wallace, Executive Director

*American Personal & Private Chef Association*
4572 Delaware Street
San Diego, CA 92116
800-644-8389
619-294-2436
[email protected]


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reference!


----------

